# Jerry Hill bow value



## shollz (Aug 5, 2008)

I got this bow from a guy in a trade. I am not a traditional shooter and have no idea of what it is worth.

Here are some pics. any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## trentcur (Feb 26, 2009)

I really have no clue.... there was one in similar condition to yours on either AT or Stickbow and it was for $200 a while back. Hope that helps


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

They go anywhere from just under $100 to about $175. They were built pretty quick, with not alot of attention to limb timing, etc. Some are shooters and some shoot rough. Yours is probably worth $125 to $150.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

10 years ago I had a JH Wildcat Deluxe that I bought second hand.
It was as new an I payed $200 Australian for it.
It was my first full sized longbow since being a kid and I loved it, but I still have the tendonitis I got from shooting it even today.
A mate of mine had a Howard Hill bow at that time,and his bow had no hand shock compeared to the Wildcat.
Have a lot of great memories from that bow.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hank said:


> They go anywhere from just under $100 to about $175. They were built pretty quick, with not alot of attention to limb timing, etc. Some are shooters and some shoot rough. Yours is probably worth $125 to $150.



In case you want to know Jack NZ, Hank is very qualified to talk about Jerry Hill bows, and any other Hill bow for that matter. And that's a fact! Bill G.
Official Member of the Pirates of Archery on www.piratesofarchery.net


----------



## shollz (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys


----------

